# kodi-15.2 Ohne Windows7 Installieren, geht das?



## KonterSchock (28. November 2015)

hi Leute, hab mich heute Nacht mal mit kodi-15.2 beschäftigt und finde es sehr interessant. 

hier die software,Kodi 15.2 Isengard ? Release Candidate | Kodi

,nun kam mir die Idee mir ein Media Rechner zu bauen, worauf alle meine Medien abgespielt werden sollen, nun hab ich ein par bedenken, und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen es besser um zusetzen.

Frage1,habe es nun so Installiert, Win7 und kodi-15.2 drauf, aber brauch ich windows7 damit kodi-15.2 läuft? oder kann ich nur kodi-15.2 installieren ohne das ich windows drauf habe?? 
Frage2, kann man mit von kodi-15.2 auch spiele die unter windows installiert sind starten? müsste doch gehen wen der Untersatz windows7 ist oder? 
Frage3, kann man auch Dienste wie Origin oder Uplay mit kodi-15.2 starten, damit ich überhaupt an die spiele komme?
Frage4, das Design lädt Nutzer dazu ein eine Fernbedienung zu nutzen, nun meine frage, welche nimmt man dafür? worauf muss man achten? Empfehlung?
Frage5, Funktioniert ein X360 joypad mit der BenutzerOberfläche? sprich wie installiert man den Joypad bei kodi-15.2?

Bin neulingt bitte nicht steinigen, aber bin sehr davon angetan, könnte echt eine nette allzweck box werden, nur wie setze ich das sauber um? damit die spiele auch Funktionieren? also diese Idee mit den Diensten und spielen Wäre Optional, wäre geil wen das gehen würde.

wer lust hat kann ja bei der Umsetzung helfen, wie gesagt Neuling in Sache kodi-15.2 und linux.


----------



## Jimini (28. November 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> oder kann ich nur kodi-15.2 installieren ohne das ich windows drauf habe??


Du kannst natürlich auch Kodibuntu installieren. Das ist dann ein Ubuntu, welches als Standard-Oberfläche Kodi nutzt. Wenn du den PC einschaltest, landest du somit direkt in Kodi. Der große Vorteil ist, dass das System deutlich schlanker wird als mit einem Windows im Hintergrund. 


> Frage4, das Design lädt Nutzer dazu ein eine Fernbedienung zu nutzen, nun meine frage, welche nimmt man dafür? worauf muss man achten? Empfehlung?


Mein MS-Tech MC-380 kam mit einer Fernbedienung und einem Infrarot-Empfänger. Damit kann ich das System einschalten, ausschalten und steuern. Natürlich werden nicht alle Optionen in Kodi durch die Fernbedienung abgedeckt. Mittlerweile nutze ich eine Logitech Harmony - auch die kann nicht alles, aber zumindest kann ich damit beispielsweise Fernseher, Verstärker und HTPC auf einmal einschalten und bedienen.
Falls du ein Smartphone oder Tablet hast, schau dir mal die App "Yatse" an, das ist meines Erachtens das beste, was es für Kodi gibt. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (28. November 2015)

Gibt es eine kudi mint Kombi? 

Gibt es es dort auch ein App Store? 

Das mit denn spielen wäre wohl oder übel eh nicht möglich oder?


----------



## Jimini (28. November 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Gibt es eine kudi mint Kombi?


Du kannst natürlich auch Mint installieren und dann Kodi drüber installieren und als Standardoberfläche einrichten. Aber warum willst du unbedingt ein Mint drunter haben? Normalerweile hat man mit dem eigentlichen Betriebssystem kaum zu tun - außer natürlich wenn das System noch andere Sachen machen soll außer die Medienwiedergabe.


> Gibt es es dort auch ein App Store?


Nein, aber es gibt Plugins, welche Kodi um zusätzliche Funktionen erweitern.


> Das mit denn spielen wäre wohl oder übel eh nicht möglich oder?


Das weiß ich nicht - mein HTPC wird nur zur Medienwiedergabe genutzt 

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (28. November 2015)

Ja ist ja auch top, spiele kann ich ja auf mein zweit Rechner spielen, möchte es auch nur für Medien haben.

wie kann man es einstellen das kodi direkt startet? Ohne das ich es noch mal aufrufen muss? Kodi15.2 sieht echt Nice aus und gut aufgebaut.


----------



## Reap (28. November 2015)

Wahlweise kannst du auch einfach OpenELEC Mediacenter - Home installieren.


----------



## Jimini (28. November 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie kann man es einstellen das kodi direkt startet? Ohne das ich es noch mal aufrufen muss?


Sofern du Kodibuntu installiert hast, so sollte Kodi automatisch starten, wenn das Betriebssystem bootet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (28. November 2015)

ok, hab nun diese Fernbedienung gekauft,Rii mini i7 Funkfernbedienung mit AirMouse Perfekt für jeden HTPC XBMC | eBay sollte dicke reichen was meint ihr?


----------



## Jimini (28. November 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ok, hab nun diese Fernbedienung gekauft,Rii mini i7 Funkfernbedienung mit AirMouse Perfekt für jeden HTPC XBMC | eBay sollte dicke reichen was meint ihr?


Ob sie reicht, musst du entscheiden - die grundlegenden Funktionen bringt sie ja immerhin mit 

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

Wüsste auch nicht was die sonst noch mitbringen soll, Tastatur gibt es ja per digital.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2015)

Wegen der gewünschten zusätzlichen Optionen:
Das meiste lässt sich mit dem Advanced Launcher realisieren. Den und andere nützliche Add-Ons bekommst du am einfachsten wenn du das SuperRepo zu den Quellen hinzufügst:
https://superrepo.org/

Joypad und Maussteuerung sind von Haus aus drin, musst du nur in den Einstellungen aktivieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

Muss ich windwos7 als Unterbau dafür nutzen damit es geht? 

Find ich toll das einen hier in Sache Linux gut geholfen wird. Windows 10 kann sich doch keiner antun "ich zu mindes" hasse es.

Hmmm wen es über den 360 pad geht, wofür die Fernbedienung? Hmmm beides intressant.

maus im Wohnzimmer ist halt immer so eine ungemütliche Sache, besonders oldscool wen man eine Desk Oberfläche" im stille win7" am Fernseher nutzt, dann noch das mit der Maus, Doppel Klick, und Programm auf und zu, und das Browsen ist einfach nur nerven am Fernseher, Desk Oberfläche gehört meiner Meinung eh nicht ins Wohnzimmer, im Büro ist das voll ok, aber für ein Media PC im Wohnzimmer ist Windows7 für die Katze, hab es so weil meine Spiele halt noch drauf sind die ich gerne am Fernseher über den 360 spielen möchte.

wäre richtig geil wenn alles mit kodibuntioder elec, umsetzbar ist, ich zieh heute mal das ganze runter und teste es heute, perfekter Tag für neu Findung.

hab raus gefunden wie man kodi mit win7 direkt beim starten, mit starten, nur, bleibt die taskleiste unten noch im Vordergrund, auch wen ich für taskleiste auf automatisch ausblenden stelle, jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2015)

Also ich habe bei mir den Kodi Start als Aufgabe geplant und Kodi selbst auf Vollbildmodus(standard ist Borderless Window) gestellt. Das ist dann im Vordergrund.

Du kannst genau so auch Linux benutzen. Nur werden da halt nicht alle Spiele laufen und DRM-Blu-ray Wiedergabe geht (offiziell) auch nicht.


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wäre richtig geil wenn alles mit kodibuntioder elec, umsetzbar ist


Es ist definitiv möglich, da es genau so auf meinem HTPC läuft 
Ein Klick auf die Fernbedienung schaltet Verstärker, Fernseher und HTPC ein und rund 15 Sekunden später bin ich in Kodi. Ich spiele damit aber nicht, sondern schaue nur Filme und höre Musik. Über Addons lassen sich auch diverse Mediatheken einbinden. Natürlich ist auch ein Youtube-Zugang möglich - besonders schick ist das in Verbindung mit Yatse auf dem Handy: ich suche über die Youtube-App ein Video heraus und reiche es dann bequem an den HTPC weiter 
Das einzige, was wirklich Speicherplatz benötigt, sind die ganzen Thumbnails, das dürften bei mir mittlerweile über 8GB sein. Kodibuntu selbst benötigt nicht wirklich viel Speicherplatz.

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

Hmmm htpc über Fernbedienung an machen? Wie geht das? Was muss man im BIOS einstellen? 

Ok, wie ich verstehe brauch man win7 als Unterbau richtig? Damit die Spiele laufen oder?

frage hab eine my cloud, wie kann ich die einbinden?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2015)

Je nach Empfänger geht es nur aus dem Standby über Wake-On USB. Manche Gehäuse hängen sich aber zwischen den ATX Stecker und können so quasi einen Druck auf den Startschalter emulieren.

Wenn du direkt auf dem PC spielen willst macht Win mehr Sinn. Wenn du aber z.B. Streaming von einem stärkeren PC betreiben willst geht das auch mit Linux prima.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

ok, ja ne dann werde ich es so machen das ich ein pc in media umwandle, und einen weiterhin mit win betreibe.

nur kann ich mich grade schwer entscheiden, sprich das habe ich an Hardware,
1366 system und ein 1155 system, Gehäuse habe ich das GD09 und das GD06.

wie ihr merkt hab ich bis es Fertigung ist noch par Sachen zu stemmen, sprich passend zusammen rücken.

teste jetzt mal das Kodibunto

hmm hat die Fernbedienung Wake-On USB dabei? musste mein pc immer von hand an, an machen, im Wohnzimmer eher old school.


----------



## Cheytac (29. November 2015)

Zum starten von Spielen empfehle ich den Advanced Launcher:
Games/Programme mit Advanced Launcher einbinden - Addons & Repositories. - Kodinerds.net - Deutschsprachiges Forum zum Kodi Entertainment Center


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

der hammer


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach Empfänger geht es nur aus dem Standby über Wake-On USB.


Man kann auch hier und da im BIOS / UEFI einstellen, dass das System beim Betätigen einer Taste der Tastatur bootet - das ist dann so, wie wenn der Infrarot-Empfänger ein Signal empfängt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

Die Kombi funktioniert aber nur mit win7 Unterbau verstehe ich richtig? Liegt ja auf der Hand wegen den Spielen.

kann ich auch win Programme im kodi verwenden sprich ich hab ja noch ein Blue ray player, und leawo ist ja immerhin kostenlos, wäre top.

wie kann ich meine wd my Cloud in kodi einbinden? Hab 4tb da, und würde sie gern zugänglich machen, sonst müsste ich eine Platte kaufen wo alles drauf passt, 3tb ist noch gut im Preis aber ab 4tb brennt die Hütte.

wie habt ihr es am laufen? 


Also ich muss sagen ich bin sehr angetan.


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie kann ich meine wd my Cloud in kodi einbinden? Hab 4tb da, und würde sie gern zugänglich machen, sonst müsste ich eine Platte kaufen wo alles drauf passt, 3tb ist noch gut im Preis aber ab 4tb brennt die Hütte.


Ist das eine normale externe Festplatte? Wenn ja, dann müsstest du die einfach als Quelle einbinden können.


> wie habt ihr es am laufen?


Bei mir liegen alle Medien auf einem NFS-Server, welcher die Sachen über's Netzwerk bereitstellt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

Die ist am Switch dran sprich nutze sie im Netzwerk.

ich kann euch mal zeigen wie das bei mir aufblickt, sprich Video folgt gleich mal, würde es reibungsloser haben, sprich der Übergang von win7 taskleiste zu kudi, ich habe kodi im Autostart, ist doch richtig oder?

ich glaub ich muss morgen wieder etwas basteln.


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Die ist am Switch dran sprich nutze sie im Netzwerk.


Diese Anleitung dürfte dir weiterhelfen: https://seo-michael.co.uk/how-to-use-wdmycloud-as-media-server-for-xbmc/

MfG Jimini


----------



## KonterSchock (29. November 2015)

kann kein englisch aber ich versuch es.

hier das video,
http://more84.podspot.de/files/SAM_0217.avi


----------



## KonterSchock (30. November 2015)

gibt es LEAWO auch für Kodi?


----------



## Körschgen (30. November 2015)

Mein kodi läuft als openelec aufm raspberry pi 2.
Externe festplatte und bluray laufwerk dran.
Gesteurt mit logitech mini usb tastatur oder per app am smartphone( yatse ist super) oderganz simpel mit der Fernbedienung vom TV (hdmi-cec)
In der küche hab ich ein altes tablet an kleiner Stereoanlage, mit yatse kann ich musik und alles andere was am raspi läuft, auch lokal am tablet abspielen.
Genauso wenn ich will, mit tablet in der Badewanne.
Musik und co hab ich so überall und sogar übers internet abrufbar...
Zum daddeln am TV steam inhome streaming am laptop,bzw mittlerweile per langem HDMI vom spiele PC...


----------



## KonterSchock (30. November 2015)

Schon intressant, kenn mich nicht so gut aus, aber sehr nett was ich da lese.

hab mal versucht eine Wetter App auf kodi zu installieren, das ging auch aber das Tool funktioniert nicht nach dem Tool haben wir 0 Grad Celsius, hab versucht die Zone ein zu stellen aber error 404, es handelt sich um die Yahoo Wetter App.

hab es grade mit der reibungslose Nutzung hinbekommen sprich das Problem im Video. man muss die taskleiste automatisch ausblenden, kodi im Auto Start haben, bei mir was was avm Wlan Tool im Weg, hab es raus geworfen, siehe da reibungslos.

also wie ich selbst merke geht ohne win7 als unter Bau nix, sprich ich möchte ja spielen, ein 2600k ist für Media zu schade, sprich nächstes Jahr soll ja noch eine neue GPU Karte rein, also nur auf kodibunto zu setzen, wäre Unsinn, muss also gucken das ich dennoch ein Windows Unterbau habe.


----------



## Jimini (30. November 2015)

Da es hier nicht (mehr) um Linux geht, habe ich mir erlaubt, das Thema ins "Multimedia"-Unterforum zu verschieben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Körschgen (30. November 2015)

Kannst auch einen Dualboot machen aber wenn du aus Kodi heraus Spiele starten willst, dann ist Windows als Unterbau doch perfekt.
Die Taskleiste ist bei mir da nie zu sehen, wenn Kodi im Vollbildmodus gestartet ist.
Nutze es auch auf einem weiteren Tablet als App und am Laptop als Windows Software.


----------

